# volunteering in the UK



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

Our plan is for me to travel to the uk in october to marry on boxing day... we already are on the church calendar, having had several conversations with the Vicar. 

Of course I can not work until after my fiance VISA is upgraded AFTER we marry. I am very active as a volunteer in several organizations here in the states. Will there be any issues with me volunteering in the UK, especially over the holidays? This would be a great way to start some networking going so that when I am eligible for employment I may already have some leads... 

Can you see any problems with this strategy??

ted in Yakima, soon to be in Milton Keynes... yaaaaa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tbonetedh said:


> Our plan is for me to travel to the uk in october to marry on boxing day... we already are on the church calendar, having had several conversations with the Vicar.
> 
> Of course I can not work until after my fiance VISA is upgraded AFTER we marry. I am very active as a volunteer in several organizations here in the states. Will there be any issues with me volunteering in the UK, especially over the holidays? This would be a great way to start some networking going so that when I am eligible for employment I may already have some leads...
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be, if it's pure volunteering like with a homeless shelter or soup kitchen. It may become problematic if there is something in it for you, such as free board and lodging in exchange for voluntary work, such as on an organic farm or a formal volunteering programme. I'd also be cautious if your purpose is to establish contacts and for networking, as it can be seen as unpaid work, which isn't allowed.

If you use same-day premium service (£850), you will get your FLR within days - but watch out for Christmas closure! You should make your appointment with UK Border Agency well in advance of your wedding, as slots get booked up.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Under the terms of a fiance visa, you are not allowed to do any work, paid or unpaid so that includes volunteering. The time between getting married and getting the spousal visa might be a grey area so I would tread very carefully as this could not only jeopardize any future visas, but may also cause problems for the volunteer organization.


If you mean can you volunteer after you are married and have applied for and received your spousal, visa, yes. This is from the UKBA website:

If we allow you to come to the UK in the category of fiance(e) or proposed civil partner (not as a visitor for marriage or civil partnership), you will normally be given permission to stay here for 6 months. You must not work during this time. *After you have married or registered your civil partnership, you can apply to stay here as the husband, wife or civil partner of a settled person. If we approve your application, we will give you permission to live and work here for 2 years.*

Emphasis, mine.

It very clearly states that IF your application is approved THEN you can work.


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

Joppa said:


> It shouldn't be, if it's pure volunteering like with a homeless shelter or soup kitchen. It may become problematic if there is something in it for you, such as free board and lodging in exchange for voluntary work, such as on an organic farm or a formal volunteering programme. I'd also be cautious if your purpose is to establish contacts and for networking, as it can be seen as unpaid work, which isn't allowed.
> 
> If you use same-day premium service (£850), you will get your FLR within days - but watch out for Christmas closure! You should make your appointment with UK Border Agency well in advance of your wedding, as slots get booked up.


it would be "pure" volunteering. I will in my fiance's home at that time (guest room) so not looking for any trade for room and board... Just going to get bored sitting around the house for three or four months... and thought Volunteering would let me get to know the people in my new community a bit.

the FLR - what is that?? that is my right to work paperwork?? What is the normal charge for this? and how long does it normally take? Is there a border agency office in MK??

thanx so much
faithfully


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Calling it "pure volunteering" doesn't change the fact that it is unpaid work. One of the conditions of a fiance visa is that you cannot undertake any paid or unpaid work. Volunteering is unpaid work and I will stress again that should you do any volunteering you can jeopordize any further visas; spousal ( FLR), Indefinte Leave to Remain; and any organization that you volunteer for without the a proper visa will be subject to a stiff fine.

I believe you are allowed to take classes while in the UK under a fiance visa, so perhaps you can explore that option.


----------

